# Vertically Swimming Chichlid. HELP!!



## Jwarne (Aug 26, 2016)

This Johanni has been in the corner like this for a couple days. He will come out and eat when I feed them but then goes back to the heater and sits there viertically with his head down. It's not too cold temp is 79.6 farenhieght. Whats wrong with him?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

usually when fish hide in the corner like that its because they are being bullied or chased by another fish

have you noticed any other fish chasing him or any torn fins or tail?

what else is in the tank and what are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Jwarne (Aug 26, 2016)

Well that's what kinda confuses me, because he is usually the one doing the chasing.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The vertical position is not the problem...the fact that his chosen place is behind the heater is because of harassment. He is chasing as a defense...not an offense. Fish will not choose that as a hiding place...it is because they are less dominant than others who won't let him have a place below in the rocks.

plug gave a good response. What are the dimensions and what is the stocking?


----------



## Jwarne (Aug 26, 2016)

After watching it more, it is definitely an issue him being harassed by the other Johanni. The tank is a 20Gal 24' x 12' x 12'. I know that is a bit small, but it has been working fine for quite some time until now. The stock is 2 Johannis (both male which is the problem), 2 yellow labs, 2 Auruatus, and 1 Strawberry Peacock. Since the problem is the two male Johannis, do I need to rehome one of them? Which one would I rehome? Is there any other solution?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Tank size, species choices and number of fish in each group are all a problem. Often a stocking like this will work for 8-12 months and then problems will start. Even male:female pairs are a problem because the male is likely to harass the female to death. In this tank...once you solve the current problem it would be expected for something similar to pop up with the auratus at minimum.

So my ideal solution? Buy a 75G tank and stock 1m:7f johannii and 1m:7f auratus and 1m:4f yellow labs. I'm surprised the peacock is working, but I'd leave him in for now knowing that he may eventually need to be rehomed.

Or if you can't acquire a 48x18 tank then I would rehome all the fish and stock something that works in a 24" tank. Not Malawi.

Quick action needed...I would remove the aggressive johanni from the tank ASAP so that you don't end up with a fish that becomes sick due to lowered immune system caused by constant stress.


----------

